# Canadian Guitar Forum Spotify Artists



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys- if you are a member of the Canadian Guitar Forum and have a product out on spotify I would love to create a playlist featuring your music- this is also a great way to grow your fan base. I'm not sure if there is an interest for this type of thing but if there is drop your links and I will start immediately.

Phil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had to google Spotify (I'm painfully out of touch with these things). Is it similar to iTunes? Is there some advantage with Spotify?

Better for the artists?

Just curious.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't done much since Covid hit, but was on this album released in 2019:


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

@petergreeny


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I had to google Spotify (I'm painfully out of touch with these things). Is it similar to iTunes? Is there some advantage with Spotify?
> 
> Better for the artists?
> 
> Just curious.


Very similar to iTunes. Certainly no better for the artists. Bandcamp is the best service for artists.

Looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I had to google Spotify (I'm painfully out of touch with these things). Is it similar to iTunes? Is there some advantage with Spotify?
> 
> Better for the artists?
> 
> Just curious.


It is probably as bad or worse for artists as iTunes. It's probably the most efficient method of distribution though  For reference, Stars are a fairly successful Canadian band with a bit of an international following. Their Spotify streams are in the millions each year. I think they earned $12k last year (possibly per member). 

Still, the OP's idea is great. I'll definitely subscribe to the playlist!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I had to google Spotify (I'm painfully out of touch with these things). Is it similar to iTunes? Is there some advantage with Spotify?
> 
> Better for the artists?
> 
> Just curious.


On iTunes you buy songs or albums.

On Spotify you pay a monthly fee for unlimited access.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guncho said:


> On iTunes you buy songs or albums.
> 
> On Spotify you pay a monthly fee for unlimited access.



So, it would be more like Apple Music than iTunes then.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> So, it would be more like Apple Music than iTunes then.


Yes. Sorry, I tend to think of iTunes and Apple Music as one and the same.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Milkman said:


> I had to google Spotify (I'm painfully out of touch with these things). Is it similar to iTunes? Is there some advantage with Spotify?
> 
> Better for the artists?
> 
> Just curious.





Milkman said:


> I had to google Spotify (I'm painfully out of touch with these things). Is it similar to iTunes? Is there some advantage with Spotify?
> 
> Better for the artists?
> 
> Just curious.


Spotify is terrible as all other streaming services are for actual revenue going into the hands of an artist- however it is the most popular and very user friendly for creating playlists....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

As far as I know, most people have moved to Bandcamp. I wouldn't post ours on Spotify coz IMO they don't support the artists but just their pockets. 
No recordings here as we are still working on recording an ep/album


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

My album has been out for 28 days and I have about 2500 streams on Spotify and 100 streams on Apple music- that is another reason I picked Spotify but there is Amazon music and many others- etc.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

VanillaTrice said:


> I haven't done much since Covid hit, but was on this album released in 2019:


Which song would you like on there?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Chito said:


> As far as I know, most people have moved to Bandcamp. I wouldn't post ours on Spotify coz IMO they don't support the artists but just their pockets.
> No recordings here as we are still working on recording an ep/album


Most people who don't have record deals?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Most people who don't have record deals?


Yeah I suppose not with the big labels. I honestly haven't really looked deeply into it, I'm just going with friends who have music on spotify and they moved it from there. I just trust these guys know what they are doing. LOL


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Thats a great idea, and very thoughtful! Here’s a link to my band, The Jailbirds on Spotify!






We’ve just released a new single called “I Will Move On” and have an ep set to release in the coming months.

We are currently signed to Golden Robot Records. You can find all our music, socials, merch at our website link below

The Jailbirds

Cheers!


----------



## kyuquot (Mar 14, 2011)

pstratman said:


> Hey guys- if you are a member of the Canadian Guitar Forum and have a product out on spotify I would love to create a playlist featuring your music- this is also a great way to grow your fan base. I'm not sure if there is an interest for this type of thing but if there is drop your links and I will start immediately.
> 
> Phil



Great idea and much appreciated too.

Here is the full Foreman And Co catalogue. I would suggest _Last Song of Summer_, _The River Takes Another_, or _Fox In The Hole_ for a rock/country/canadiana selection.

Tom


----------



## petergreeny (Jun 4, 2019)

Thanks @DaddyDog. Here's my latest, Michael Schatte: Conundrum:



https://open.spotify.com/embed/album/7fp3CWO28ye5AcWClfVVwD


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Which song would you like on there?


Spotify seems to have the most hits for "Dance on your grave" so that one will probably do. Thanks!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Can I pitch my Son’s band Bad Bounce from London, Ontario? Recommend the songs Astronaut (Pink Floyd/Richard Wright influenced) and Nostalgia (great guitar solo).


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

StratCat said:


> Can I pitch my Son’s band Bad Bounce from London, Ontario? Recommend the songs Astronaut (Pink Floyd/Richard Wright influenced) and Nostalgia (great guitar solo).


Are they released on Spotify- if so send me that- I would be happy to include them- however my playlists are Spotify based....


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

DaddyDog said:


> @petergreeny


what do you mean?


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

So I started the playlist- we could really use more people on it. Those that are on so far- can you follow it- we need another 10 people to step up at least. Some cool music on here so far- check it out!



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6LNXb3Ppt7AaFMH1KGznDc?si=1ac96daf1bf845c6


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

pstratman said:


> what do you mean?


I tagged him so he would see your thread. He responded with a link to his album Conundrum. Now you can add it to your playlist.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you share his link with me- I must be blind- did I miss it on the first round-lol?


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

pstratman said:


> Can you share his link with me- I must be blind- did I miss it on the first round-lol?


It’s here https://open.spotify.com/embed/album/7fp3CWO28ye5AcWClfVVwD


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

ok I did get it-lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

pstratman said:


> Are they released on Spotify- if so send me that- I would be happy to include them- however my playlists are Spotify based....


Not sure if this is right as it only provides a few seconds of each track.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

StratCat said:


> Not sure if this is right as it only provides a few seconds of each track.


yes I was able to get them on- please follow and like the playlist now- they sound great! 



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6LNXb3Ppt7AaFMH1KGznDc?si=457ef093c5bd409d


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Any more Canadian guitar forum member bands on spotify- lets grow this playlist!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

pstratman said:


> yes I was able to get them on- please follow and like the playlist now- they sound great!
> 
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6LNXb3Ppt7AaFMH1KGznDc?si=457ef093c5bd409d


thank you very much!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

pstratman said:


> Any more Canadian guitar forum member bands on spotify- lets grow this playlist!


Music submitted...waiting on them to get on there


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

pstratman said:


> Any more Canadian guitar forum member bands on spotify- lets grow this playlist!


I'm working on it


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Soundcloud now has a payment method, as well as MusoMind, both of which are fan-based support, rather than pay for play.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Seems to be live...


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

@*pstratman*

This is a great idea. Please feel free to add my band Royal Seas, our latest Self Titled album was released just before the pandemic started.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I submit all of my music to indiepool ( toronto) and then from there it goes onto every online streaming / downloading site globally. Here is the spotify link:


----------

